# 2010 Disabled List



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

Not hearing much about ski injuries this season which is a good thing. But I figure I'll start it off. Saw the doc today and he confirmed my suspicion. I have a direct inguinal (groin) hernia. The weird thing is I really don't know how it happened so while not a ski-related injury per se, I'm pretty sure it's going to sideline me for a bit.

Doc gave me the clearance to ski, citing that skiing, by his definition, is not going to cause much of an issue, but knowing how I ski, I've decided to sideline myself for a bit. Going to see the surgeon this week to discuss options. Hopefully, he'll be a bit more skiing aware. If surgery is on the table, I think I'm going to opt for it ASAP in hopes of salvaging March onward. I think otherwise, I'll be skiing very conservatively for the rest of the season, and what fun is that?

No real pain, aside from what's in my head. This is bullshit. But it is what it is, I guess. :x

Stay healthy everybody.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear Greg.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 20, 2010)

sucks. Get that all fixed up fast!


----------



## Euler (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry Greg...good luck with the treatment.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, that does suck.  Hopefully you're good to go for spring.  Interesting that the Dr. cleared you for skiing.  Did you mention skiing bumps to him?


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 20, 2010)

PM Sent.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Get well soon.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, hopefully you'll be back out skiing soon.


----------



## severine (Jan 20, 2010)

Sucks, man! Hope it's taken care of soon for you!


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 20, 2010)

some one else to chug oktoberfest with!


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 20, 2010)

well that sux. bummer ...

as far as injuries, pretty beat up at this point. been wearing a knee brace since opening weekend on cascade (at k). blinded by a wet gun, hit a pile of heavy wet snow and went down. ligaments. few weeks ago tweaked my shoulder in a fall. this weekend on thimble pulled something in my lower back. not from a fall, just hit a bump out of rhythm. prolly sit this weekend out.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Interesting that the Dr. cleared you for skiing.  Did you mention skiing bumps to him?



Not sure he would've known what those were... :lol:


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Not sure he would've known what those were... :lol:



maybe i'm wrong but doesn't skiing bumps properly require abdominal strength (staying centered, forward etc). if so perhaps a hernia could be an issue.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 20, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> maybe i'm wrong but doesn't skiing bumps properly require abdominal strength (staying centered, forward etc). if so perhaps a hernia could be an issue.




Well then he may have to choose between not skiing bumps or watching his nut roll down the hill. 

All kidding aside, hope it's not bad and you get well real quick.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 20, 2010)

Man that stinks---get well soon!!


----------



## reefer (Jan 20, 2010)

Ouch...........................take care of that. I agree that it is all out or nothing. We want you back for spring.................................


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2010)

Hope everything goes well (descision making process and eventual treatment).  I'm sure you could pull a tring or two and be the honorary starter for a Sundown bump comp or two if some recovery time is needed


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 20, 2010)

bummer to hear, get fixed up quick

i had a scare two weeks ago with a pinched nerve in my neck - close to going to the ER two nights with unbearable pain and numbness in the left arm. it was a liitle frightening but since it was directly related to head/neck posture, i was releived it wasn't circulatory. been hitting the chiropractor regularly for traction and doing lots of ice therapy  to manage the inflammation - down to a little numbness in the fingertips and a little discomfort sleeping. probably shoulda taken a break from skiing but figure if i can work, i can ski. skiings ok but skating hockey practice with the kids kills it....


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 20, 2010)

Sucks...good luck


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 20, 2010)

Bummer.


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news.  As long as you are back by spring, no worries 'cause that's when the fun REALLY kicks in!  Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2010)

That sucks.  

"Get well. Get well soon.  We want you to get well!"


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 20, 2010)

Bummer Greg.  A friend on EpicSki had to deal with this a few years ago(or at least something similar to this)
Check out this thread for some possible advice on skiing with this type of injury.
http://www.epicski.com/forum/thread/64311/help-for-torn-adductors-and-possible-hernia


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 20, 2010)

Heal well dude.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 20, 2010)

Heal quick bro!!  

steveo


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg sorry to hear bout the injury -------------------------i think you are WISE to get it done pronto !  Skiing bumps would be very sketchy until you get it fixed . You're young strong and have all the motivation you need to HEAL WELL ..  Hey man u'll be back and who knows maybe  we can turn ya into a GS racer  

Hang tuff


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 20, 2010)

That sucks. I think its wise to sideline yourself with that kind of injury though.. at least until you can talk to someone who you have confidence understands the biomechanics of skiing.  Good luck.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 20, 2010)

And to think yesterday I was complaining about a sore back. (better today)  Rest up and heal up.  I'd opt for rest too if it mean't returning for March.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Greg.  It's interesting, I don't know anyone sidelined for injuries or Medical issues this year.  And Warp is back!  I've only seen one person sledded off the hill to an ambulance this year, at that was at Wawa. (no not the store!)


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Not hearing much about ski injuries this season which is a good thing. But I figure I'll start it off. Saw the doc today and he confirmed my suspicion. I have a direct inguinal (groin) hernia. The weird thing is I really don't know how it happened so while not a ski-related injury per se, I'm pretty sure it's going to sideline me for a bit.
> 
> Doc gave me the clearance to ski, citing that skiing, by his definition, is not going to cause much of an issue, but knowing how I ski, I've decided to sideline myself for a bit. Going to see the surgeon this week to discuss options. Hopefully, he'll be a bit more skiing aware. If surgery is on the table, I think I'm going to opt for it ASAP in hopes of salvaging March onward. I think otherwise, I'll be skiing very conservatively for the rest of the season, and what fun is that?
> 
> ...



Do what you think it best.  After all you have to live with it.  Good Luck


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry.  Get well soon.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the support everyone. Seeing the surgeon tomorrow. Hopefully there is a non-surgical option. I got the impression from my doc it wasn't that serious.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Doc gave me the clearance to ski, citing that skiing, by his definition, is not going to cause much of an issue, but knowing how I ski, I've decided to sideline myself for a bit. Going to see the surgeon this week to discuss options. Hopefully, he'll be a bit more skiing aware. If surgery is on the table, I think I'm going to opt for it ASAP in hopes of salvaging March onward. I think otherwise, I'll be skiing very conservatively for the rest of the season, and what fun is that?
> 
> No real pain, aside from what's in my head. This is bullshit. But it is what it is, I guess. :x
> 
> Stay healthy everybody.



there's so much in here to have fun with but out of respect for your injury, i'll leave it alone.  :razz:

seriously, short term loss for long term gain is probably the best way to go.  You gonna come out and heckle at least for the january comp?


----------



## Sven Leonson (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg,

I was diagnosed with a hernia right before Christmas (and participated in the Epic thread posted above).  After talking with several doctors, I'm putting my sugery off until after Spring Break.  While my surgon said he would place no limits on my activity after surgery, I've been told that it would be much better to wait until after ski season to have operation.  The risk of postponing is lower than the risk of trying to get active too soon.

Everyone's experience is different, but I'm able to spin, do light weight lifting, and skiing with no problems.  In fact, skiing is the least taxing activity, even bumps.  

Good luck.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

2knees said:


> there's so much in here to have fun with but out of respect for your injury, i'll leave it alone.  :razz:
> 
> seriously, short term loss for long term gain is probably the best way to go.  You gonna come out and heckle at least for the january comp?



I purposely left the term "bulge" out of my post for a reason... :lol:

I actually haven't totally discounted the January comp. Just depends what the surgeon thinks. It will also depend on conditions that day. Either way, of course I'll be there. Might even try to work in some sort of participation as a starter, or judge or something. AZers get an instant handicap.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

Sven Leonson said:


> I've been told that it would be much better to wait until after ski season to have operation.  The risk of postponing is lower than the risk of trying to get active too soon.



Good point! I'll have to bring that up tomorrow.  Maybe all I need is one of these nifty things:







:-o Looks pretty kinky. Wonder what my wife will think. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Wonder what my wife will think. :lol:



that the opening in front is way too big.....:lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> that the opening in front is way too big.....:lol:



:lol: Definitely. :dunce:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 20, 2010)

Bummer Dude! Better to fix now rather than later. I wondered last year if I didn't have something like that. As far as injuries, getting an X-ray Monday of my ankle/lower leg for a problem caused when my knuckle-dragging friend ran into me at high speed at Mt. Snow last month.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 20, 2010)

A friend had his surgery the day before Christmas, the Doc told him two weeks. 16 days later he was on his board doing great. He said he was going to take it easy that day but that was the day Sunday River opened up Tin Woodsman so he didn't exactly take it easy.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2010)

2knees said:


> there's so much in here to have fun with but out of respect for your injury, i'll leave it alone.  :razz:



Laughter is the best medicine.... :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 20, 2010)

Bummer, hope you work something out.

Sky had a hernia fixed this fall. You might want to ping him to see if he's got any tips.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news.

Whats the downside in waiting after the season? If its pain, meds can do wonders (ok, half j/k)


----------



## bigbog (Jan 20, 2010)

>Sky had a hernia fixed this fall. You might want to ping him to see if he's got any tips. 
...Definitely...words of experience help...a Forum over on TGR

Keep yourself as healthy as possible *G*, you've got more than a few years of skiing left.

$.01


----------



## basemoto (Jan 21, 2010)

I am a premed student and have been shadowing many different docs and i would say most surgeons are going to advise the surgical option. You do not want to strangulate the intestine because that is bad news bears. I would sit tight until your surgeon sees you, and get the procedure done asap. The recovery should be very quick compared to most surgeries. You should be skiing in mid march no problem. Good Luck stay optimistic!!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, good news. While I will need surgery to repair this, it's not critical right now and the surgeon sees minimal issue with me continuing to ski. He cautioned me that the area is in a weak state, but I should be able to hold off until spring to have it repaired. Other good news is that it can be done laparoscopically so full recovery is only 2-3 weeks. I'll schedule it between ski and MTB season unless of course, I notice it worsening.

So, for now, game on.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2010)

Greg said:


> Well, good news. While I will need surgery to repair this, it's not critical right now and the surgeon sees minimal issue with me continuing to ski. He cautioned me that the area is in a weak state, but I should be able to hold off until spring to have it repaired. Other good news is that it can be done laparoscopically so full recovery is only 2-3 weeks. I'll schedule it between ski and MTB season unless of course, I notice it worsening.
> 
> So, for now, game on.



did he at least prescribe massage therapy?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds like the best news really you could have received.  Make some turns.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2010)

congratz on the good news.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Sounds like the best news really you could have received.  Make some turns.



Absolutely. I'll probably still take it a bit easy, and try to avoid ice bumps and taking air, but otherwise, I'm psyched.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2010)

That's great news!  So, are you gonna ski in the January comp?


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 21, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'll schedule it between ski and MTB season
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's great news!  So, are you gonna ski in the January comp?



Yup. Unless the course is really bad. I'll also have to come up with some air that is least taxing on the groin, probably a twist as opposed to any sort of spread.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 21, 2010)

Happy 4 u Greg


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yup. Unless the course is really bad. I'll also have to come up with some air that is least taxing on the groin, probably a twist as opposed to any sort of spread.



"dumper air" or "the Jesus" would probably be safe, IF you can pull them off.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> "dumper air" or "the Jesus" would probably be safe, IF you can pull them off.



The "dumper air" can cause some serious strain on the groin area when not performed correctly.  An alternate might be "the Hulk", or maybe just stick to the ground and pull off a "pole daffy"...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2010)

good to hear Greg.  So, surgery in June?


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> good to hear Greg.  So, surgery in June?



I would guess May. We'll see how things go...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 22, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2010)

Glad it's not too serious, Greg! Take it easy!


----------



## Sven Leonson (Jan 22, 2010)

Careful with the twisting.   I was throwing the football with my son this weekend and really tweaked mine with that rotating motion.  Never would have expected that.  I ended up pinching a nerve there and had a spot about the size of a silver dollar that was completely numb.  The feeling has come back but it took several days to recover.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 22, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> did he at least prescribe massage therapy?



thats a funny... i like


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 22, 2010)

I am making a brief return to the Disabled List for this weekend only due to a freak injury last night while sleeping leading to a case of *Torticollis*. This may be the most F'd up and painful bodily issue I have ever had to deal with.

Woke up around 4am with one of those "I slept too long in that position" neck pains. When tried to flip over, I basically could not turn or raise/lower my head/neck in any direction. Sat up totally freaked out, seering pain unlike I have ever felt. Went to the bathroom, got some water, and sat down at the kitchen table wincing all the while due to this incredible pain.

Next thing I know, I am lying face down on the floor wondering how the hell I got onto the floor. Now I am really freaked out as I realize I just passed out. Has having a hard time breathing because a full breath expanded the body and put pressure on my neck. Trying not to freak out at this point... I just get up on my hands and knees, keep my head low and call for help to at least clear my head and get me thinking straight. After more incredible pain and not being able to find a comfortable place to sit or lay down, decided it was ER time.

Doc took x-Rays just in case but was confident on the Torticollis. Wrapped my neck in a soft collar, shot me up with muscle relaxants, and sent me home with some narcotics. For that initial hour, I would have rather had any other sickness, aliment, or physical problem. Just some of the worst pain I can ever remember experiencing.

Should be fine by Monday or so but I am going to miss an incredible earned turn day tomorrow. Was starting to think about a Mount Washington summit or Moosilauke to the summit or something along those lines for a rare perfect blue bird mid-winter tour. Instead, I am going to try to keep relaxing and enjoy the relief the drugs bring.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2010)

Yikes Steve. Scary stuff. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow Steve, that sounds pretty rough!  I hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 22, 2010)

Steve  thats nasty stuff . A friend ha a bout with that and i remember the agony he went thru initially . Ultimately he improved and resumed activity after a period of rest . Vibes ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2010)

I may as well be on the disabled list between the knee and back problems this season. Knee is finally feeling a bit better (though still clicking/shifting) and now the sciatica is acting up again. That's what I get for trying to run again after swearing off it. This is the final straw... no more running. Seeing the massage therapist but it'll be 2 weeks before I can get in. Tomorrow should be interesting since I am, once again, barely walking. Boo.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow that is crazy that the pain was that bad. I hope it heals up uiickly for you and gets you back in the game.


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2010)

It's a no-win situation... if I sit for too long, my back really seizes up and it hurts BAD to the point that I can barely move, and I slump along like a hunchback dragging my right leg. After moving around for a bit, it improves. On the other hand, it doesn't heal if I keep moving constantly (though it does minimize if moving, but it doesn't go away). Seeing as I have a lot of homework, I have to sit a lot. Sucks. But this massage therapist worked miracles when I first encountered sciatica pain 5 years ago, so I'm hoping for the same results. It stayed away until I started running more this year...


----------



## meff (Jan 29, 2010)

As my knee surgeon said - running will only cause you to blow your knee out faster.  Course thats partly cause I'm way over wight...  But if it bugs your back and knee then you really should stay away.  For cardio I do the stationary bike and the arc trainer, I prefer the arc trainer for pure cardio but the bike to get the ski muscles a little work with high resistance.  Not sure if either works for you, but worth a check.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 29, 2010)

Have you ever gone to an osteopath?  A few weeks ago my back "went out" while I was skiing.  Couldn't stand up or walk.  Doctor prescribed percocet and flexoril.  After several days of minimal relief I got in to see the osteopath.  30 minutes was all it took to get me almost back to normal.



severine said:


> It's a no-win situation... if I sit for too long, my back really seizes up and it hurts BAD to the point that I can barely move, and I slump along like a hunchback dragging my right leg. After moving around for a bit, it improves. On the other hand, it doesn't heal if I keep moving constantly (though it does minimize if moving, but it doesn't go away). Seeing as I have a lot of homework, I have to sit a lot. Sucks. But this massage therapist worked miracles when I first encountered sciatica pain 5 years ago, so I'm hoping for the same results. It stayed away until I started running more this year...


----------



## powbmps (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll never be convinced that running is good for you long term.  Both my aunt and uncle ran competitively when they were younger (into their 30's).  Now that they are in their late 40's it's nothing but hip and other joint problems.

Just stick to skiing icy bumps.  That's _real_ healthy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry Sev ------------------------------------- see the doc, don't screw around with  this,  GET REAL HELP have it analyzed and take corrective action , avoid running  , do low impact exercise , flexibility is key . You are WAY too Friggin young for this to  limit your activity


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Have you ever gone to an osteopath?  A few weeks ago my back "went out" while I was skiing.  Couldn't stand up or walk.  Doctor prescribed percocet and flexoril.  After several days of minimal relief I got in to see the osteopath.  30 minutes was all it took to get me almost back to normal.


I want to correct the problem, not use a bandaid, which is all that drugs would be at this point since it keeps coming back.  Seeing the massage therapist first (this is a group that does medical massage/all body wellness, NOT a spa). If she doesn't help, then the GOOD chiropractor. Doc & drugs would be the last resort. My mom had back surgery when she was only a few years older than I am for a herniated disc so I hope that's not what's in my future...

And yes, no more running for me. As much as I love it, it's not worth destroying myself over.


----------



## meff (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you tried PT to correct the problem?  Its possible some of the issues could be helped with that. 

But not the damage running does to the knees...


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

meff said:


> Have you tried PT to correct the problem?  Its possible some of the issues could be helped with that.
> 
> But not the damage running does to the knees...


The knee damage is actually pre-running; I partially tore my ACL 2 Februarys ago. Did PT for that but then got lax for a while and so it's become bothersome again. My physical therapist is a runner and I asked him when I was in therapy about the possibilities of taking up running, which he was in favor of. While it wasn't a problem when I started my running program immediately after PT, it became a problem when I stopped running for about 6 months, tweaked my knee again, and then tried to start running again. I'm a mess! :lol: 

Yup, no more running for me. Sucks because I love it. Back to the elliptical... and skiing when I can find the time.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 30, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Have you ever gone to an osteopath?  A few weeks ago my back "went out" while I was skiing.  Couldn't stand up or walk.  Doctor prescribed percocet and flexoril.  After several days of minimal relief I got in to see the osteopath.  30 minutes was all it took to get me almost back to normal.


Both of those are wonderful drugs in their own right.  I hurt my shoulder a few years ago.  This was a few days before I was leaving for Killington.  I explained the situation to the doc, and after a few days on the flexoril, I was about 80% recovered. Took a little longer to get to 100% because I kept using my arm.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

Bummer sev. Hope you get better soon.

My hernia is obviously still there, but it really doesn't bother that me and hasn't seem to limit my skiing much. So far so good.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> Bummer sev. Hope you get better soon.
> 
> My hernia is obviously still there, but it really doesn't bother that me and hasn't seem to limit my skiing much. So far so good.



Duct tape and you're good to go.


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> Bummer sev. Hope you get better soon.
> 
> My hernia is obviously still there, but it really doesn't bother that me and hasn't seem to limit my skiing much. So far so good.


Did you pick up that awesome support belt?


----------



## marcski (Jan 30, 2010)

Sev....McKenzie Stretches.  Google it.  Start slow and easy.  You will be doing them the rest of your life..daily.  (and stop running and start biking also...daily!)

http://www.mckenziemdt.org/

http://www.articlesbase.com/health-articles/sciatica-exercises-the-good-and-the-bad-365442.html


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree McKenzies are part of my daily routine -- MY PT recommended them 2yrs ago and my back issues have greatly reduced


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Did you pick up that awesome support belt?


Ha! No...surgeon says they are worthless....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2010)

Gonna add those McKenzie stretches. My back has been really killing me lately. Too much time in front of the computer and in the car.


----------



## meff (Jan 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Yup, no more running for me. Sucks because I love it. Back to the elliptical... and skiing when I can find the time.



Hey for skiing have you thought of a brace?  I have a decent one my doc got me, it doesn't do a ton to help the arthritis but it does give it stability which helps.

Getting old and injured sucks, I actually tweaked my knee the night before this trip and its already acting up, I don't want to know how it will feel after a few days at Vail. (Part of the reason I'm getting a slow start today).


----------



## Sky (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg, I sent a PM....there are some things that don't require public discourse.  :>

Waiting till May....just keep an eye (and a hand) on "things".  Don't let it get out of control...it could end up extending your recovery time.

I (due to circumstances out of my control) waited about a month too long and, speaking from that experience, highly recommend against it.  :>


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2010)

Losing (at least) 3 days to a head cold.

Came on Friday night, gf was already sick, so we bagged our weekend trip to loon.

Sinus pressure sucks right now, and I'm pretty tired as I haven't been sleeping well, so it looks like I'm going to have to bag my Stowe trip for tomorrow.

Disappointed to lose the opportunities, but at least it's just a cold and not an injury that keeps me out for longer.

Oh well.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Losing (at least) 3 days to a head cold.
> 
> Came on Friday night, gf was already sick, so we bagged our weekend trip to loon.
> 
> ...



this yrs version sucks i had it 3 effin weeeks b4 i got some anti-biotics to do the trick now the Queen has it  damn \

Get well w


----------



## marcus1 (Feb 1, 2010)

I had my ACL recostructed 6 years ago and its held up pretty good but if I ski to hard and long the knee swells up. I have only been out once this year but considering I live in Myrtle Beach 3-5 times a year is good for me.


----------



## air0rmc (Mar 5, 2010)

*Injured list...*

If there is an injured list here, put me on it .My hard lesson learned, keep speed under control while visability is down on the moguls .My punishment is no skiing for rest of season,surgery on left knee to repair damage after tibial plateau fracture heals, and not getting to use all the new gear we purchased two days before the injury until next season......


----------



## frozencorn (Mar 5, 2010)

Ow. That sucks. Sorry.


----------



## air0rmc (Mar 5, 2010)

frozencorn said:


> Ow. That sucks. Sorry.



Thanks...Reality is setting in heavy this morning. It looks to be one of the best weekends yet this winter. I am starting the process of canceling our family trips and a mom and dad getaway. I guess it could have been worst though. I have not taken a blow like this for quite sometime....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 5, 2010)

Keep  your chin up could have been a lot worse --- heal well


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 5, 2010)

air0rmc said:


> Thanks...Reality is setting in heavy this morning. It looks to be one of the best weekends yet this winter. I am starting the process of canceling our family trips and a mom and dad getaway. I guess it could have been worst though. I have not taken a blow like this for quite sometime....



I blew my ACL this time 2 years ago. I was back on the slopes in December. Enjoy your summer and keep in shape for next season.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2010)

air0rmc said:


> If there is an injured list here, put me on it .My hard lesson learned, keep speed under control while visability is down on the moguls .My punishment is no skiing for rest of season,surgery on left knee to repair damage after tibial plateau fracture heals, and not getting to use all the new gear we purchased two days before the injury until next season......


Oh no! That stinks.  Worse than my ski socks stinks.  Why couldn't this happen in the summer :sad:

Hopefully you are young enough that the healing happens fast.
Best Wishes.


----------



## severine (Mar 5, 2010)

air0rmc said:


> Thanks...Reality is setting in heavy this morning. It looks to be one of the best weekends yet this winter. I am starting the process of canceling our family trips and a mom and dad getaway. I guess it could have been worst though. I have not taken a blow like this for quite sometime....



Sorry about the bad news.  There are a lot of members on here who have been through the same and came back with a vengeance. Good luck!


----------



## Paul (Mar 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I blew my ACL this time 2 years ago. I was back on the slopes in December. Enjoy your summer and keep in shape for next season.



I shredded my acl, had a tibial plateau fracture, and a fractured fibula 3 years ago around this time (Feb. 11th, to be exact, 3 days before the Epic Valentine's Day storm, 6 days before a week-long trip to sugarbush and MRG) I had to cancel the trip, completely disappointing the wife and 6 year-old daughter. 

Like Wa, I was back the following December. Just make sure you follow your PT advice.


----------



## EOS (Mar 5, 2010)

air0rmc said:


> My punishment is no skiing for rest of season,surgery on left knee to repair damage after tibial plateau fracture heals,



Sorry to hear!

What are they repairing with surgery?  Tibial Plateau Fractures put me out last year for 3 months (Dec. - March).
________
DR400


----------



## air0rmc (Mar 5, 2010)

EOS said:


> Sorry to hear!
> 
> What are they repairing with surgery?  Tibial Plateau Fractures put me out last year for 3 months (Dec. - March).



Thank You all so much for the words of encouragement,it really helps. Though I've pretty much been a lurker,I am allways inspired, enlightened and get my fix from the AZ.                 The fracture is displaced only 1mm and will not require surgical stabilization. There are no detectable tears in any ligaments at this time. The cartilage will most likely need an arthroscopic cleaning after the fracture heals.


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2010)

Bummer. Hope you heel up stronger for next season.

Hernia is not an issue so I should be good to go for the rest of the season. I have this pinched nerve in my neck though. The most annoying part is it makes my scalp tingle when I turn my head to the right....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2010)

air0rmc said:


> Thank You all so much for the words of encouragement,it really helps. Though I've pretty much been a lurker,I am allways inspired, enlightened and get my fix from the AZ.                 The fracture is displaced only 1mm and will not require surgical stabilization. There are no detectable tears in any ligaments at this time. The cartilage will most likely need an arthroscopic cleaning after the fracture heals.



good luck with the recovery.  nice that there were no ligament tears.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> Hernia is not an issue so I should be good to go for the rest of the season. I have this pinched nerve in my neck though. The most annoying part is it makes my scalp tingle when I turn my head to the right....



damn, you gonna be ok?  maybe a nice glass of warm milk and a hug from mommy might help get you through......:lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> damn, you gonna be ok?  maybe a nice glass of warm milk and a hug from mommy might help get you through......:lol:



Can't you find a thread to whine about your knees or something?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> Can't you find a thread to whine about your knees or something?



knees feel great for the first time all year.  but i have this vicious hang nail that's really bringin me down.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> knees feel great for the first time all year.  but i have this vicious hang nail that's really bringin me down.



:lol:


----------



## Paul (Mar 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> knees feel great for the first time all year.  but i have this vicious hang nail that's really bringin me down.



Just gnaw it off you pansy.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 11, 2010)

Unfortunately I have to add myself to this thread, hopefully not for the rest of the season.  Yesterday was day 2 at Bromley and I was on Havoc (steep and ungroomed) and caught an edge, spun around and ended up backwards.  Result was a wipeout and I pulled my right calf muscle.  It was the last run before lunch.  So now I'm limping and my calf is very sore.

I probably won't get better by tomorrow for my last day here but what I'm reading on the internet it seems like it will be a couple of weeks before I'm healed.  Hopefully I can get a couple of days in April at Belleayre to finish the season.  I'll just have to live vicariously through my son who is in the "Mountain Club" today and my snowboarder wife who took a skiing lesson yesterday and is taking one today too.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Unfortunately I have to add myself to this thread, hopefully not for the rest of the season.  Yesterday was day 2 at Bromley and I was on Havoc (steep and ungroomed) and caught an edge, spun around and ended up backwards.  Result was a wipeout and I pulled my right calf muscle.  It was the last run before lunch.  So now I'm limping and my calf is very sore.
> 
> I probably won't get better by tomorrow for my last day here but what I'm reading on the internet it seems like it will be a couple of weeks before I'm healed.  Hopefully I can get a couple of days in April at Belleayre to finish the season.  I'll just have to live vicariously through my son who is in the "Mountain Club" today and my snowboarder wife who took a skiing lesson yesterday and is taking one today too.



Heal up,  and it sounds like some hot tub therapy is in order


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> knees feel great for the first time all year.  but i have this vicious hang nail that's really bringin me down.



Oh man, get thee to a podiatrist. For like $50, you can have that sucker cut right off. Do it on a Monday, and you'll be skiing by Fri. or Sat. 

I've had it done dozens of times. Damn youth soccer!

Living with it is annoyingly painful, esp. for a bump enthusiast. Really no need to put yourself through that, its such a simple procedure.


----------



## air0rmc (Mar 11, 2010)

Good luck! Heal fast! Lots of snow down there yet......


----------



## powhunter (Mar 17, 2010)

Back is feeling a lot better....Gonna do some light PT in the next few days, and if all goes well....back on the boards sunday

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Back is feeling a lot better....Gonna do some light PT in the next few days, and if all goes well....back on the boards sunday
> 
> steveo



You're gonna miss the comp on Saturday?


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Back is feeling a lot better....Gonna do some light PT in the next few days, and if all goes well....back on the boards sunday
> 
> steveo



Wow. You got taken out pretty good. Glad it's feeling better.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 17, 2010)

Im FN bummed but its self preservation....Gonna swing by to cheer you guys on 

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Im FN bummed but its self preservation....Gonna swing by to cheer you guys on
> 
> steveo



I hear ya man, I didn't mean to sound pushy.  That's a total bummer though.

It should be a good time for spectators too though, which I'll be after the first round anyway.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 17, 2010)

I had a tough winter.  I pinched the ulnar nerve in my neck that runs down my left arm.  That shut me down for 3 weeks in December.  I then pulled a calf muscle on New Years weekend.   When that healed, I exploded my left knee in the parking lot moving my cars for the plow guy.   5 ski days in January and 7 in February.   I'll ski pretty much every sunny day in March and April to make up for it.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 17, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Unfortunately I have to add myself to this thread, hopefully not for the rest of the season.  Yesterday was day 2 at Bromley and I was on Havoc (steep and ungroomed) and caught an edge, spun around and ended up backwards.  Result was a wipeout and I pulled my right calf muscle.  It was the last run before lunch.  So now I'm limping and my calf is very sore.
> 
> I probably won't get better by tomorrow for my last day here but what I'm reading on the internet it seems like it will be a couple of weeks before I'm healed.  Hopefully I can get a couple of days in April at Belleayre to finish the season.  I'll just have to live vicariously through my son who is in the "Mountain Club" today and my snowboarder wife who took a skiing lesson yesterday and is taking one today too.



I know that trail well! Hopefully, you'll be healed up soon. How's it doing now?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 17, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I know that trail well! Hopefully, you'll be healed up soon. How's it doing now?



On the plus side I'm not limping anymore but my calf muscle is stiff and feels sore if I push hard on it.  My vacation ends tomorrow so I won't be tempted to push it.  The last three days Mountain Creek had been open and today the other local hills finally re-opened.  It was tough to resist going skiing the last three days but I didn't want to risk re-injuring it by skiing too early in the healing process.

I finish a trip early on Sunday morning so I may take my son for his last day of local skiing this season and I figure I'll be good for a few days at Belleayre in April, so at least I don't think the season is over for me yet.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad to hear you're on the mend. Sounds like pacing yourself paid off. Keep us posted.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It should be a good time for spectators too though, which I'll be after the first round anyway.



i just F'ing realized . . . it is going to be a beautiful spring skiing day and i won't be skiing after 1:30 PM... 

are there bumps on EX again?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i just F'ing realized . . . it is going to be a beautiful spring skiing day and i won't be skiing after 1:30 PM...
> 
> are there bumps on EX again?



No bumps on Ex.  I'm sure if you want to you'll be able to take a few runs down through the course in between heats...


----------



## neil (Mar 29, 2010)

Well my season ended on Sunday. Took a drive up to killington (on my own!). It was cold, and was expecting a very hard surface, which is exactly what I got. Stuck to messing around on Ramshead on the groomers which were softening up.

Decided to move on, and took Caper (a green!) to move over to Snowdon. Decided to pop off a berm on the edge of the trail, landed badly and caught the toe edge of my board. My body twisted and I landed full force on the hardpack shoulder first. Heard and felt my collarbone break. Managed to ride down, even passed the trail photographer which would have been funny to get that photo!

Now in a sling and typing with one hand. I'm really bummed about this as I had a great season and progressed so much (this is my 2nd season), and now I'm embarrassed and feel that I suck. I just really hope this doesn't make me gun shy for next season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2010)

sorry to hear that neil.

I wouldn't sweat that it happened on a green.  Several years ago a friend of mine caught an edge going maybe 5mph, went down at just the right angle and did exactly what you did AND ruptured his spleen.

heal swiftly and don't worry about being gun shy next season.  maybe a tad at first, but eventually you forget all about it.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 29, 2010)

It certainly sucks to have a season ended by injury but if it had to happen at least it waited until the end of March;-) Hopefully ylou wil heal up soon so you can enjoy the off seasn and then be ready to rip next fall.


----------



## billski (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh man, Neil, how terrible.  I don't know anything about these kinds of breaks.  What CAN you do?  
Was it a "clean break"?  How long till full mobility?  On the bright side, it is nearing the season rainy end, as much as we all hate to admit it.

After my big injury last summer, I, too was concerned how I would react - I thought I'd be much more tentative.  Well, that feeling subsided after the first couple of good runs on sweet snow.  Now I don't even think about it.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 29, 2010)

I took a branch nub to the shoulder yesterday at Cannon in the Go Green glade.  Right at shoulder height. That hurt until I hit the pantella off a tree lower down.  Nice scrape and bump on the knee.  Had to ice it down last night.  Hopefully, I will be ready for Friday at K-ton. The knee hurts big time today.


----------



## neil (Mar 29, 2010)

billski said:


> Oh man, Neil, how terrible.  I don't know anything about these kinds of breaks.  What CAN you do?
> Was it a "clean break"?



Yeah it looks like it will heal up ok in few weeks. Going to see a local doctor as a followup next week.

Gotta cancel my Jay Peak trip tomorrow


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2010)

Hope it heals quickly for you! Sucks coming back after an injury, but many of us have done it. You'll have the summer to get over it.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2010)

neil said:


> Gotta cancel my Jay Peak trip tomorrow




huh?? you don't ride with your shoulders!!

but seriously, heal fast and heal well. next season will be here before you know it.


----------



## Euler (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry 'bout that Neil.  I broke my collar bone last season trying t keep up with  my son in the half-pipe.  (DUH!)  It was displaced and in three peices, but my orthopedist still opted to let it heal on its own w/o surgery.  It hurt like hell for a week or ten days and then only hurt when I exerted any force with it.  Now, 15 months later, there's no discomfort, but still a big lump from the mis-aligned bones coming together.

Good luck with the healing.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 30, 2010)

neil said:


> Well my season ended on Sunday. Took a drive up to killington (on my own!). ... Heard and felt my collarbone break. Managed to ride down, even passed the trail photographer which would have been funny to get that photo!



Must have been an interesting drive home for you!   :-o   Take the summer to heal and come back strong.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 31, 2010)

I have been quiet I have been on the non ski list for 5 weeks.  I am in physical therapy now and I hope to be out the last couple weeks of April.  I tore ligaments in my ankle.  Not easy watching others ski.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2010)

Bob R said:


> I have been quiet I have been on the non ski list for 5 weeks.  I am in physical therapy now and I hope to be out the last couple weeks of April.  I tore ligaments in my ankle.  Not easy watching others ski.



Heal them up, and hopefully get back out there for some fun (and safe) late spring turns!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2010)

Bob R said:


> I have been quiet I have been on the non ski list for 5 weeks.  I am in physical therapy now and I hope to be out the last couple weeks of April.  I tore ligaments in my ankle.  Not easy watching others ski.



i have never checked this thread...  But for some reason I did today..

Bob - feel better dude...


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry about your injury, Bob R! Hope it heals quickly for you!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2010)

Bob  heal well man


----------



## hammer (Mar 31, 2010)

Hope you are better soon, Bob...

How many days did you ski up to the injury?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 31, 2010)

Again Thank you. I was not going to post anything until I was pretty sure I would get back out late season. I was not cheated. I have 61 days in so far.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 31, 2010)

Bob R said:


> I have been quiet I have been on the non ski list for 5 weeks.  I am in physical therapy now and I hope to be out the last couple weeks of April.  I tore ligaments in my ankle.  Not easy watching others ski.



Good luck with the continued recovery.  I was out for three+ weeks this season and it was not easy dropping my family off at the mountain.  My leg is about 90% back and it's much better to ski at less than 100% than not ski at all.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 31, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Again Thank you. I was not going to post anything until I was pretty sure I would get back out late season. I was not cheated. I have 61 days in so far.



Ouch... Still not very much fun.

Skiing injury?

-w


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 6, 2010)

Seasons done and was hoping for 5-6 more days. Even had a room booked at Sugarloaf for the 24th. Stupid head over heals fall Staurday at Sunday River, not even going that fast. However, I managed to dislocate my shoulder and completely tear my achilles tendon. Surgery on that next week. Huge bummer, but my season started on October 16th and I got in 33 days. That is a pretty good season for me, and I should be healed and ready for opening day next October.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Seasons done and was hoping for 5-6 more days. Even had a room booked at Sugarloaf for the 24th. Stupid head over heals fall Staurday at Sunday River, not even going that fast. However, I managed to dislocate my shoulder and completely tear my achilles tendon. Surgery on that next week. Huge bummer, but my season started on October 16th and I got in 33 days. That is a pretty good season for me, and I should be healed and ready for opening day next October.



Wow, that sucks!  At least you have plenty of time for it to heal before next ski season...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Seasons done and was hoping for 5-6 more days. Even had a room booked at Sugarloaf for the 24th. Stupid head over heals fall Staurday at Sunday River, not even going that fast. However, I managed to dislocate my shoulder and completely tear my achilles tendon. Surgery on that next week. Huge bummer, but my season started on October 16th and I got in 33 days. That is a pretty good season for me, and I should be healed and ready for opening day next October.



I figured as much.  you looked beat up on when I saw ya. sorry.  Take care "next season".  you know I hate when people say that as well.;-)


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 6, 2010)

Bob R said:


> I figured as much.  you looked beat up on when I saw ya. sorry.  Take care "next season".  you know I hate when people say that as well.;-)



Not a big fan of hearing "next season"! At least it is April and next season is hopefully only 6 months away. Sad realizing it was my last day of the season, so I had to take my mug home.


----------



## maineskier69 (Apr 7, 2010)

Tweaked my knee 2 weeks ago taking a park hit too big, clearing the landing and came down flat on the "eastern packed powder".  Felt my back and left knee compress.  Back is fine, knee is still feelin it (didnt get it checked out).  I did ski on it the next day with a brace and will continue to for whats left of the season.
Was planning a hike into Tucks in a few weeks and unless something dramatically changes by then, I think it will be a lift served weekend (Sugarloaf?)..

My injury is small potatoes compared to others I know, so I won't bitch about it.


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 19, 2010)

1/17/2010  Ruptured ACL and torn meniscus.  Was running within 4 days.   Skied the next weekend.   Got a brace and had a blast the rest of the year.  Surgery scheduled in the next couple of weeks.  They found a tour quad muscle while reviewing the MRI.  I hurt it about 20 years ago.  Had me down for a month.  Now I know why.

Until the surgery I am running, biking and playing tennis.


----------



## speden (Apr 19, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> They found a tour quad muscle while reviewing the MRI.  I hurt it about 20 years ago.  Had me down for a month.  Now I know why.



When they work on your ACL, will they do anything to repair the old quad tear?  Or did that heal up correctly on its own?


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 19, 2010)

speden said:


> When they work on your ACL, will they do anything to repair the old quad tear?  Or did that heal up correctly on its own?



They were all crazy when they fist got the MRI  thinking I just did the quad.  After realizing it was an old injury they dropped it and have never mentioned it again.  

If I could get my knee to stop welling up I would skip the ACL to.  My bones keep banging together causing mimi trauma's so its a must do.  Was informed if I dont I will need knee replacement withing a decade.  That pushed me over the edge.


----------



## neil (Apr 19, 2010)

neil said:


> Yeah it looks like it will heal up ok in few weeks. Going to see a local doctor as a followup next week.


So I ended up having to have a plate and screws put in! The break had the bones overlapping pretty badly. Had the surgery Wednesday, but my collar bone already feels more stable ans "solid". 6 weeks in a sling and then hopefully it will be healed up.

Seeing the snow up North made me pretty sick this weekend though!


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Well, good news. While I will need surgery to repair this, it's not critical right now and the surgeon sees minimal issue with me continuing to ski. He cautioned me that the area is in a weak state, but I should be able to hold off until spring to have it repaired. Other good news is that it can be done laparoscopically so full recovery is only 2-3 weeks. I'll schedule it between ski and MTB season unless of course, I notice it worsening.
> 
> So, for now, game on.



Well, I procrastinated and paid the price. With interest.

Last Saturday evening, I started having what I thought was lower abdominal gas pain. I figured it would pass. It just so happened my band had a gig that night so we proceeded to get ready for that. I was playing through the pain the whole night, initially not thinking it could be the hernia. In fact, a few weeks ago, the distinctive "bulge" was almost non-existent. During a break I went to the bathroom and discovered it had reappeared, larger and firmer. We finished the show which turned out quick good. Most of the guys in the band and friends and wives who were there were urging me to get looked at, but after fighting back the pain and playing a show, I just wanted to go home and get in bed.

Laid in bed awake for two hours, and then went on the couch for 2 more writhing in pain. Finally as the sun started to come up, I had to make that decision to get this thing figured out and I drove myself to the hospital at 5:30 am Sunday morning. Indeed the hernia, complete with a strangulated small intestine which is what was casing the "gas-like" pain. I was in surgery that afternoon and spent five days in the hospital. Part of the small intestine was damaged since I waited too long to get checked out so they had to remove almost 3" of small intestine. Got to experience dilaudid (7 times the strength of morphine) and numerous morphine shots. I refused pain meds except for a Tylenol derivative starting 6 am the next morning. Apparently narcotics slow bowel activity down, and I wanted it functioning again as soon as possible.

You can't eat or drink anything for days until your digestive track starts working again and the first sign of that is farting which didn't happen until Wednesday morning. I finally came home yesterday afternoon and will have the 21 staples (two separate incisions) removed next Wednesday. First meal since Saturday night was Wednesday evening. In a month, I should be fully healed. Probably will skip out on the rest of the mountain biking season which has been pathetic for me anyway. Maybe later in the fall, I'll do a few easy rides. Should be fine for ski season.

Moral of the story is, get things checked out sooner rather than later. If I had opted for this hernia repair in the spring, it would have simply been an outpatient laproscopic procedure. Becuase the intestine was involved, the emergency surgery was an open incision. Had I gone to the hospital sooner, I might have saved the small intestine and been home after one night in the hospital instead of 4. Hindsight is 20:20, but lessons learned, big time...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Well, I procrastinated and paid the price. With interest.
> 
> Last Saturday evening, I started having what I thought was lower abdominal gas pain. I figured it would pass. It just so happened my band had a gig that night so we proceeded to get ready for that. I was playing through the pain the whole night, initially not thinking it could be the hernia. In fact, a few weeks ago, the distinctive "bulge" was almost non-existent. During a break I went to the bathroom and discovered it had reappeared, larger and firmer. We finished the show which turned out quick good. Most of the guys in the band and friends and wives who were there were urging me to get looked at, but after fighting back the pain and playing a show, I just wanted to go home and get in bed.
> 
> ...



Rest up, watch some ski porn, snow will be here before you know it!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Well, I procrastinated and paid the price. With interest.
> 
> Last Saturday evening, I started having what I thought was lower abdominal gas pain. I figured it would pass. It just so happened my band had a gig that night so we proceeded to get ready for that. I was playing through the pain the whole night, initially not thinking it could be the hernia. In fact, a few weeks ago, the distinctive "bulge" was almost non-existent. During a break I went to the bathroom and discovered it had reappeared, larger and firmer. We finished the show which turned out quick good. Most of the guys in the band and friends and wives who were there were urging me to get looked at, but after fighting back the pain and playing a show, I just wanted to go home and get in bed.
> 
> ...



Glad the final outcome should be fine Greg!


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Rest up, watch some ski porn, snow will be here before you know it!



Yep. Just good to be home. Thanks to you and WoodCore for stopping in to see me.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep. Just good to be home. Thanks to you and WoodCore for stopping in to see me.



Wish you a quick recovery.


----------



## marcski (Aug 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep. Just good to be home. Thanks to you and WoodCore for stopping in to see me.



Glad you're back at home with hopefully no long-term issues.  Make sure you go slow and steady on your recovery....it will have the best long-term benefits....


----------



## neil (Aug 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Part of the small intestine was damaged since I waited too long to get checked out so they had to remove almost 3" of small intestine.



Wow that's intense. Some people in my family have had bowel surgery and I know there is always a fear of the bowel stopping working completely from surgery, so good to hear you are on the mend from it.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Well, I procrastinated and paid the price. With interest.
> 
> Last Saturday evening, I started having what I thought was lower abdominal gas pain. I figured it would pass. It just so happened my band had a gig that night so we proceeded to get ready for that. I was playing through the pain the whole night, initially not thinking it could be the hernia. In fact, a few weeks ago, the distinctive "bulge" was almost non-existent. During a break I went to the bathroom and discovered it had reappeared, larger and firmer. We finished the show which turned out quick good. Most of the guys in the band and friends and wives who were there were urging me to get looked at, but after fighting back the pain and playing a show, I just wanted to go home and get in bed.
> 
> ...




glad your home bro.  sorry i never made it out there.  

got any of the dilaudid left?  :smile:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds like a close call. You should now prepare for ski season with rest, relaxation, and 12oz curls.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 20, 2010)

Ouch - get better soon......


----------



## dmc (Aug 20, 2010)

That sucks...  Lets jam...   Spend the time playing guitar and writing songs about you intestines...

Pop one of those dilaudid's and play some Pink Floyd... haha..

feel better.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 20, 2010)

Any thought in changing the band name to 'partially removed intestine'?

-w


----------



## dmc (Aug 20, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Any thought in changing the band name to 'partially removed intestine'?
> 
> -w



Ladies and Gentlemen - Intestine Chunk!!!


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2010)

Twisted Gut has been suggested...


----------



## WJenness (Aug 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Twisted Gut has been suggested...



I like it.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2010)

OH Fark Greg, man that's  nasty !!--Glad to hear ur on the mend  --damn THE PAIN MUSTA BEEN COLOSSAL .  T

The Queen's cousin just had a section of his colon removed this week that had the BIG C . He too was in awful pain but THEY GOT IT  --thank god ..

Your young  and strong --- vibes to ya man and Brian is right ,watch some fine ski porn and I second D's suggestion take the PAIN MEDS -- the dreams are farkin awesome   and Dark Side of The Moon may help as background music.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad to hear everything is ok.


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. This evening is the best I've felt since this all happened. Ate three full, albeit small meals today. Spent most of the day just relaxing in this beautiful weather...


----------



## mondeo (Aug 20, 2010)

Sucks to be out of commision for a while, but at least you'll be good for ski season and not kicking off the 2011 disabled list.


----------



## Mikey1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad to hear you are on the mend! It's not often that farting is a good sign! Rest up and looking forward to seeing you back at Sundown this season.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow.  Heal up Greg.  The season is not far out now!


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep. Just good to be home. Thanks to you and WoodCore for stopping in to see me.



Glad to stop and say hello during your hospital stay. Regardless, hope you heal up quick as ski season isn't that far off!   

Might try to stop by next weekend and pick up those deck scraps, pretty sure where there going to be used, upon completion will even come up with some cleaver digestion based name for it!


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 21, 2010)

sucks to hear, hope that plumbing heals up soon!


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2010)

Staples came out yesterday so that's a good start. Energy is coming back. Plumbing all seems to be working.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> Staples came out yesterday so that's a good start. Energy is coming back. Plumbing all seems to be working.



Great news!  Have you come up with a really coool story yet to explain your scar?? Impaled yourself on your ski pole while trying to land a 720 in the bumps??  Mega handlebar impaling while trying to drop a 20 footer on the MTB??  Crowd surfing accident??    :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> Staples came out yesterday so that's a good start. Energy is coming back. Plumbing all seems to be working.



Great !!! feel better man !! and as Doc says i'd come up with a great story for this puppy


 -I like where doc  was going with the stage dive thing.  How bout  a errant stage dive  into a pack of aggressive cannibal groupies who all look like Lindsey Lohan    sounds like a plausible story for an Axeman  Right --DMC ?????


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is to a smooth recovery, Greg! :beer:

Sounds like you'll be back banging the bumps again this winter. At least you got the surgery out of the way before the snow starts flying.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> Should be fine for ski season.



See? Not so bad after all. Good luck!


----------



## bigbog (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow Greg.....great to hear that you're on the heal!!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, everything was going great until about Tuesday. That's when I started to feel a periodic intense burning in the area of the hernia repair. Sitting and lying down pretty much alleviates it entirely. It mostly affects me when standing or if I bend over, or twist suddenly. Saw the surgeon yesterday and he said everything looks great. Incisions are pretty much healed and he says the repair itself is strong and intact. He basically said that recovery from a hernia repair is rather painful and that most people who work in construction for example haven't gone back to work yet. I returned to my desk job last week and by mid-week of last week I felt pretty good.

I looked around online and came across all sorts of horror stories about people being in chronic pain after hernia repairs, mesh that gets infected, etc. I had to stop looking because obviously most of what people post out there are problems, not success stories. One thing I came across is the concept of nerve regeneration which can have similar burning/pinching type pain. I guess for being 3 1/2 weeks out, it would be appropriate to start feeling something like that. It's just odd because it's more painful, and more debilitating (have to sit a lot) than what I experienced earlier in the recovery period, even when I was still stapled up. I was pretty active over the weekend (light yardwork, housework) so maybe I stimulated the nerves and they are just figuring themselves out?

Anyway, anyone else that has had any sort of open surgery experience a burning/pulling/pinching feeling like this 3-4 weeks out from their surgery?


----------



## Glenn (Sep 9, 2010)

Not sure how I missed this! Here's to hoping things heal up OK Greg.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> Well, everything was going great until about Tuesday. That's when I started to feel a periodic intense burning in the area of the hernia repair. Sitting and lying down pretty much alleviates it entirely. It mostly affects me when standing or if I bend over, or twist suddenly. Saw the surgeon yesterday and he said everything looks great. Incisions are pretty much healed and he says the repair itself is strong and intact. He basically said that recovery from a hernia repair is rather painful and that most people who work in construction for example haven't gone back to work yet. I returned to my desk job last week and by mid-week of last week I felt pretty good.
> 
> I looked around online and came across all sorts of horror stories about people being in chronic pain after hernia repairs, mesh that gets infected, etc. I had to stop looking because obviously most of what people post out there are problems, not success stories. One thing I came across is the concept of nerve regeneration which can have similar burning/pinching type pain. I guess for being 3 1/2 weeks out, it would be appropriate to start feeling something like that. It's just odd because it's more painful, and more debilitating (have to sit a lot) than what I experienced earlier in the recovery period, even when I was still stapled up. I was pretty active over the weekend (light yardwork, housework) so maybe I stimulated the nerves and they are just figuring themselves out?
> 
> Anyway, anyone else that has had any sort of open surgery experience a burning/pulling/pinching feeling like this 3-4 weeks out from their surgery?



Dood, don't push it, let it all heal up nice nice!  There's gonna be bumps to rip before you know it!


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Sep 9, 2010)

I tore my left Achilles tendon in 2006 and had it repaired.  The repair operation sensitized the nerve down the back of my leg.  Even light pressure on the stitch scar would cause pinching and burning much like you describe.  It felt like a sudden pinch or horsefly bite.  

The nerve sensitivity wore off slowly over about 1 year.  In the 2007 ski season I was doing mostly cross-country and I had to cut out the back of my cross-country skiboot to prevent pressure on the nerve.  But at the same time downhill skiboots were fine.  The downhill boot didn't press on the scar nub, so I could ski downhill fine.  By 10-12 mos., the pain was fully gone and has not come back.

Get Well, Greg!
Plunge


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow Greg, man that sucks! The nerve thing can come back at any time after about 3-4 weeks. I still get little twinges after almost two years. One thing you might consider, is an acupuncturist. After a surgery, you usually end up with an energy block from the disruption of the blood flow and the invasive nature of the surgery. A few sessions can restore the energy flow to the affected area, and aid in quicker healing. I guess the summer just flew by. Hope you're back on your feet soon.


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2010)

Didn't take any pain medication yesterday, but have tried Advil and Tylenol today which has taken the edge off a bit. Still uncomfortable at times, but I can deal with this. Thanks for the PM, sky. Reassuring. I'm sure this will go away, but the sudden onset of it after feeling pretty good was aggravating. I'm not a good patient, mentally. I was bumming big time in the hospital and for a while afterward so this minor setback bummed me out.


----------



## Lostone (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow Greg!  Sorry to hear of this.  I had a hernia when I first moved up.  (Think I got it while moving.)  We tried the orthoscopic the next April.  (After ski season.)  

Didn't work.  

Did the real surgery the next April.  (Dr knew I was a ski bum.)  


He was happy with it, but, altho none of the swelling is there, the hard place where the patch is, is hard, and often hurts, with the right movement.

Be careful to do the stretching of the area, as you recover.  Thinking I might not have done as much as I should have.  And take it slow!  (I might also have started hiking too soon.)

Good luck!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 9, 2010)

August 21 I crashed my motorcycle on the way to work.  Broke my wrist in the crash.
Got it put in a cast






Also rashed my knee pretty good.




That was through my riding pants and armor!

I am supposed to get the cast off Sept. 27!

Working ski sales with this thing sucks.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> August 21 I crashed my motorcycle on the way to work.  Broke my wrist in the crash.
> Got it put in a cast
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't sound good, glad it wasn't worse!  Bet you can't wait to get that thing off.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That doesn't sound good, glad it wasn't worse!  Bet you can't wait to get that thing off.



Like you would not believe.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 10, 2010)

Hang in their Hawk. At least the case comes of before the snow flies.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> Didn't take any pain medication yesterday, but have tried Advil and Tylenol today which has taken the edge off a bit. Still uncomfortable at times, but I can deal with this. Thanks for the PM, sky. Reassuring. I'm sure this will go away, but the sudden onset of it after feeling pretty good was aggravating. I'm not a good patient, mentally. I was bumming big time in the hospital and for a while afterward so this minor setback bummed me out.



As much as it's tough for many active folks to do, the most important thing that you can do, especially when healing from invasive abdominal surgery is to listen to your doc's and take it easy for however long they say.  There's a bunch of layers of muscle tissue that run pretty much in perpendicular directions that overlay your abdominal cavity, and those layers of muscle fibers need time (and lack of activity - and remember just the muscles motions associated with regular breathing are already causing those muscles to expand and contract) to fully heal.  Just because you feel better after a week or two doesn't mean that those muscle fibers have fully healed/reconnected.


So just sit back now and rest. and before you know it Greg, you'll be ripping bump lines painfree!


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> Didn't take any pain medication yesterday, but have tried Advil and Tylenol today which has taken the edge off a bit. Still uncomfortable at times, but I can deal with this. Thanks for the PM, sky. Reassuring. I'm sure this will go away, but the sudden onset of it after feeling pretty good was aggravating. I'm not a good patient, mentally. I was bumming big time in the hospital and for a while afterward so this minor setback bummed me out.



Well, it took a full seven weeks, but I'm basically pain-free from the hernia/resection op. I had a middle back pain condition while sleeping spring up the past few weeks, but that's beginning to subside. I think it was a result of jumping back into almost normal activity too quickly after being basically sedentary (for me) for so long. I think I'm going to give it a few more weeks before hopping on the mountain bike for a few mellow rides, but I should be good to go for ski season!


----------



## powhunter (Oct 5, 2010)

Outstanding man!!  Glad your back in the game!

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> Well, it took a full seven weeks, but I'm basically pain-free from the hernia/resection op. I had a middle back pain condition while sleeping spring up the past few weeks, but that's beginning to subside. I think it was a result of jumping back into almost normal activity too quickly after being basically sedentary (for me) for so long. I think I'm going to give it a few more weeks before hopping on the mountain bike for a few mellow rides, but I should be good to go for ski season!



Great news!  See ya on the bike soon...


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2010)

Yay, Greg!!!!


----------



## marcski (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice.  Health....one can never take it for granted! 

Glad you're feeling better...


----------



## Glenn (Oct 5, 2010)

Good deal Greg.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 5, 2010)

Good news Greg....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 5, 2010)

Glad to hear that things have improved --BE patient , Be POSITIVE and focus on WHAT you CAN Do, not what you CAN"T do -- that really helps -- I KNOW Greg .

Heal well my man !


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2010)

Pulled a calf at a workout last night during warm-up exercises.  Felt a twinge going up stairs at home before leaving for the workout but thought it would be OK once I warmed up...guess I was wrong.

Can hobble around this morning but it's quite painful.  Ugh.


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2010)

Sciatica has been acting up for the past 4 weeks. I went for a massage 1.5 weeks ago and usually that loosens it all up enough that it works itself out--it didn't this time. Seems the non-ergonomic chairs I'm forced to sit in at school for extended periods aggravate it--if I keep moving, it burns a little but it's much more tolerable. If the next round of massage doesn't work, guess it's time to call a chiropractor. My mom was around my age when she had to have back surgery for a herniated disc... I hope that's not in my future.


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2010)

hammer said:


> Pulled a calf at a workout last night during warm-up exercises.  Felt a twinge going up stairs at home before leaving for the workout but thought it would be OK once I warmed up...guess I was wrong.
> 
> Can hobble around this morning but it's quite painful.  Ugh.



no! no! no!  It's too early for that.  Odd  you bring this up.  I was just thinking this morning about how awful it would be to get injured early season and be out for the remainder.  Especially with a boatload of vouchers in my pocket!

Hope it turns around quickly for you.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 9, 2010)

severine said:


> Sciatica has been acting up for the past 4 weeks. I went for a massage 1.5 weeks ago and usually that loosens it all up enough that it works itself out--it didn't this time. Seems the non-ergonomic chairs I'm forced to sit in at school for extended periods aggravate it--if I keep moving, it burns a little but it's much more tolerable. If the next round of massage doesn't work, guess it's time to call a chiropractor. My mom was around my age when she had to have back surgery for a herniated disc... I hope that's not in my future.





Hope it all works out for YOU and Hammer !!  Sciatica is nasty ! 

My son a marathoner and former University level track and field athlete developed a pretty bad Sciatic issue  . He  was unable to ski  3 season's ago because he also developed a Morton Neuroma at the same time and has had some other irritating neurological issues. Painful and nasty  

 BUT intensive PT  solved it for him , It took about 3 months of treatments but he's been pain free for several yrs now is still able to compete and ski


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2010)

billski said:


> no! no! no!  It's too early for that.  Odd  you bring this up.  I was just thinking this morning about how awful it would be to get injured early season and be out for the remainder.  Especially with a boatload of vouchers in my pocket!
> 
> Hope it turns around quickly for you.


Thanks...according to Dr. Internet and my own self-diagnosis I should rest it for at least a few weeks.  I'll most likely get to my PCP to get a read as well, but unless it's a serious tear I only see a slight delay in getting to the start of the season.

Read about a few instances where people re-injured it because they resumed activity too soon so I need to be careful there.

What's frustrating about the injury is that I really wasn't in a situation where I was really stretching the muscle.


----------



## hammer (Dec 2, 2010)

Dodged a bullet on this one...healed up in about 2 weeks and I had no problems on the slopes.  Still a bit sore if I press on the calf but otherwise no issues.


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2010)

hammer said:


> Dodged a bullet on this one...healed up in about 2 weeks and I had no problems on the slopes.  Still a bit sore if I press on the calf but otherwise no issues.


phew!


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> Well, it took a full seven weeks, but I'm basically pain-free from the hernia/resection op. I had a middle back pain condition while sleeping spring up the past few weeks, but that's beginning to subside. I think it was a result of jumping back into almost normal activity too quickly after being basically sedentary (for me) for so long. I think I'm going to give it a few more weeks before hopping on the mountain bike for a few mellow rides, but I should be good to go for ski season!



Yep. Good to go for the season. I think there will be tenderness in the surgery areas for some time, but overall no pain while skiing. More of a fatigue feeling the night after skiing, but basically pain-free the next day. Phew for me as well.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep. Good to go for the season. I think there will be tenderness in the surgery areas for some time, but overall no pain while skiing. More of a fatigue feeling the night after skiing, but basically pain-free the next day. Phew for me as well.



glad to hear it man ! heal well  there are bumps to rock SOON

 i woke up today with some mid high back nastiness!! Dammit musta pounded the rowing machine and step master and other crap too hard in the gym monday and wednesday --  it'll pass, but now its a PITA bur at least it ain't the lumbar region


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep. Good to go for the season. I think there will be tenderness in the surgery areas for some time, but overall no pain while skiing. More of a fatigue feeling the night after skiing, but basically pain-free the next day. Phew for me as well.


  Way to go Greg!  Have at 'em!


----------

